# Moving to Florence



## Jesilushes (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello All,

I originate from Guyana living in Jamaica. I am interested in living/working in Florence for a year or so.. I have always been fascinated with the Italian culture and way of life, its amazing art, and beautiful language,I am going taking some Italian language classes to advance in this area, but would love to have a part time job to support myself while i am there.I am currently working as an Administrative Assistant / Receptionist / Data Base Entry, also will love to meet new people that can speak a little English


----------

